
Show HN: My summer project: Sip on Summer for iPad - alexobenauer
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sip-on-summer/id453643481
======
bartmcpherson
The preview pictures look very nice. From a resources perspective where did
you get the recipes?

I've considered making apps that require reference material like a recipe. The
problem I've seen is taking the material and charging without having created
the information. I imagine a lot of stuff is general public knowledge, but how
do you keep safe from someone claiming you stole their recipe?

~~~
alexobenauer
Thanks for the feedback!

Yeah, I always toyed with the 'reference material' app idea, this was my
actual stab at it. A few of the recipes are home-made favorites. A few are
made by companies to perpetuate their own products so when people spread them
further it actually helps them (this is Rum Swizzle & Dark 'n' Stormy for
Gosling's). Finally, the others we looked at a few well-known recipes, maybe
tweaked a thing or two where we thought it should be different, and left one
of them entirely as we found it (from Bacardi, I believe).

I think with recipes it's not 'bad' when you have a specific recipe because of
the nature of the things, where with other reference material, selling it in
your app is a form of stealing. The only drinks in here that are entirely the
same are well known.

There's definitely no keeping safe from someone claiming we stole a recipe,
but if someone did, we could pull it, or show them how 25 other people could
make the same claim, or simply claim that what we made isn't a recipe
directory but it's a fully interactive app with descriptions and collections
and tips that it's not the recipes we're selling.

Sorry for the novel, train of thought. As you can tell, I haven't been asked
that yet. Hopefully the next time this answer will be much more concise!

------
alexobenauer
Made this over the course of the summer (at school - VA Tech). Used a Nikon
3100 DSLR for the pretty pictures, used native frameworks for the iPad app
itself.

Fun project, beautiful result, first time around the block with iPad
development.

Would love to hear any and all feedback from Hacker News!

